# Carne Asada Tacos Recipe



## powerplantop (Apr 5, 2015)

Skirt Steak 1 /14 pound cut into manageable pieces

Marinade: 
1/2 Cup Beer
Juice of 1 Lime
1 1/2 Tablespoon Worcestershire Sauce
2 Cloves of Garlic Sliced
1/4 teaspoon Black Pepper

Marinade meat for 2 or 3 hours in the refrigerator, turning every 1/2 hour.
1 hour before cooking remove from the refrigerator. 

Get the grill hot and cook to desired doneness. Let rest for 10 to 15 minutes.

While the meat is resting heat up your tortillas. 

Dice into cubes, for the final cut cut across the grain. 

Load up your tacos the way that you like them.



Carne Asada Tacos by powerplantop, on Flickr

For video Recipe: https://youtu.be/mer7ECSKflk


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you, James.  Will be making these.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 5, 2015)

Mmmmm.  Missing Mexico, this might help a bit.

Thanks PPO!


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, James.  Will be making these.



I hope that you like them as much as I do. 



Dawgluver said:


> Mmmmm.  Missing Mexico, this might help a bit.
> 
> Thanks PPO!



I am sure it will help a little.


----------



## Maelinde (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow, that sounds delicious!  I haven't made my own Carne Asada since leaving San Diego for Dallas/Fort Worth back in 1999.

You've made me want to make those for when my brother visits in a couple weeks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2015)

PPT, you speak my language.  Carne Asada is my favorite taco/burrito filling, though I was introduced to it differently.  I fell in love at first bite.  Yours looks so good.  If you want another variation, let me know and I'll post it here.

I've never had a carne asada recipe I didn't like.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 6, 2015)

Maelinde said:


> Wow, that sounds delicious!  I haven't made my own Carne Asada since leaving San Diego for Dallas/Fort Worth back in 1999.
> 
> You've made me want to make those for when my brother visits in a couple weeks.



Why not do a test run before he arrives, then you have 2 reasons for making tacos.



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> PPT, you speak my language.  Carne Asada is my favorite taco/burrito filling, though I was introduced to it differently.  I fell in love at first bite.  Yours looks so good.  If you want another variation, let me know and I'll post it here.
> 
> I've never had a carne asada recipe I didn't like.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Please post your version. Having more than one way to cook them is always good.


----------



## Maelinde (Apr 6, 2015)

powerplantop said:


> Why not do a test run before he arrives, then you have 2 reasons for making tacos.



Excellent point!  Perfect food to eat while watching a baseball game on TV.

I know what I'll be making soon.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2015)

Carne Asada as made by what used to be - La Cojita, in El Cajon, Ca.:

1 skirt steak
Charcoal Grill  (Might I suggest the Webbe Kettle)
1 yellow onion, peeled and diced
1/2 red bell pepper, washed and diced
1 tbs. freshly minced cilanto
Salt & Pepper to taste
1/8 tsp. hot sauce (me, I like Tobasco for this)
1 fresh lime

Grill the steak over direct fire until medium rare.  Sprinkle with salt as it cooks.  Remove from the heat and let cool enough to handle.  Dice the meat so as to fit in a taco.

Heat a tbs. of cooking oil in a heavy pan.  Add everything but the meat.  Stir-fry until the veggies have just a little crunch left.  Add the meat and heat.  Squeese fresh lime juice over everything.  Serve with guacamole as taco, or burrito filling.

The smokey flavor of the grilled  beef goes oh so well with the other flavors.  Enjjoy.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Maelinde (Apr 6, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Carne Asada as made by what used to be - La Cojita, in El Cajon, Ca.:



Chief,

Are you sure that wasn't La Casita off of Bradley and 67 in El Cajon?  We used to live right down the street (literally walking distance) from there before moving to Texas.

Best Carne Asada in the world - especially the Ensalada La Casita with Carne Asada.  I can remember how delish that was.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 6, 2015)

Fantastic looking tacos PPT!
I was planning on having some Dodger Dogs at home tonight but after reading through this thread I might just instead stop at the taco truck parked on Alvarado near Sunset on my way home from work.   Best tacos in L.A.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2015)

Maelinde said:


> Chief,
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't La Casita off of Bradley and 67 in El Cajon?  We used to live right down the street (literally walking distance) from there before moving to Texas.
> 
> Best Carne Asada in the world - especially the Ensalada La Casita with Carne Asada.  I can remember how delish that was.



The one I went to was nest to the Grinder sub shop, on 2nd Street, a couple blocks before Pepper Drive.  The place was at one time a Tasty Freeze, or Dairy Queen.  But yeh, I can't find anything even close in El Cajon any more.  Last time I visited, most of the Mom & Pop Taco places were replaced by chain restaurants.  Sadly, even La Cotija's was purchased by another owner, who just doesn't make them the same.  Heavy sigh.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## alucy0210 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 7, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Fantastic looking tacos PPT!
> I was planning on having some Dodger Dogs at home tonight but after reading through this thread I might just instead stop at the taco truck parked on Alvarado near Sunset on my way home from work.   Best tacos in L.A.



Thank you! I love tacos from the trucks!


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 7, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Carne Asada as made by what used to be - La Cojita, in El Cajon, Ca.:
> 
> 1 skirt steak
> Charcoal Grill  (Might I suggest the Webbe Kettle)
> ...



This also sounds good!


----------



## Maelinde (Apr 7, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The one I went to was nest to the Grinder sub shop, on 2nd Street, a couple blocks before Pepper Drive.  The place was at one time a Tasty Freeze, or Dairy Queen.  But yeh, I can't find anything even close in El Cajon any more.  Last time I visited, most of the Mom & Pop Taco places were replaced by chain restaurants.  Sadly, even La Cotija's was purchased by another owner, who just doesn't make them the same.  Heavy sigh.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



That is always a shame when great mom & pop places are replaced by chains.  Some chains are really good, but not all.  My least fave Mex in SD county is El Torito as the food is so bland.  I really miss the Rubio's chain, though.  We have fish tacos in DFW, but not like Rubio's.

Here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, excellent Mexican food (like what I got in the El Cajon/La Mesa area) is very hard to come by.  There are a few places that even have started carrying Carne Asada now.  Our fave taco joint is called Fuzzy's Tacos.  They put Feta cheese on their tacos and it surprisingly works.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 7, 2015)

Maelinde said:


> That is always a shame when great mom & pop places are replaced by chains.  Some chains are really good, but not all.  My least fave Mex in SD county is El Torito as the food is so bland.  I really miss the Rubio's chain, though.  We have fish tacos in DFW, but not like Rubio's.
> 
> Here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, excellent Mexican food (like what I got in the El Cajon/La Mesa area) is very hard to come by.  There are a few places that even have started carrying Carne Asada now.  Our fave taco joint is called Fuzzy's Tacos.  They put Feta cheese on their tacos and it surprisingly works.



Strangely enough, Sprout (one of my daughters for those who don't know) has found an excellent taco restaurant in Kentwood Michigan, which borders on Grand rapids, MI.  It's become a thing that if we are visiting them, we get at least one meal from this place.  The tortillas are fresh, and full flavored.  The meats and seasonings, and sauces are spot on.  Ten years ago, I would have never thought that such a place would exist in Michigan.  I mean, we are a long ways from the southwest border.

Before my girls moved to Kentwood, I thought the only place I could get authentic Southwestern style food was if I made it myself, which can be laborious when you work full time.  But I'm certain that Hispanic influence will come to permeate the U.S., just as Irish, Italian, German, Dutch, and every other culture who has come here has.  It makes us a richer country for the new perspectives and talents.

Whoa, I'm starting to go off the deep end on how we are all more alike than different here.  I'll shut up now.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2015)

We have a big Hispanic population here along the mighty Mississippi, and a lot of awesome Mexican restaurants, mostly mom&pop.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 8, 2015)

And a side of Guacamole. Ole'

I can hardly wait until we can routinely grill again here in the North without Freezing.  A bonfire would be a grilling improvement.   Tis the Season coming up fast !


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 8, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> We have a big Hispanic population here along the mighty Mississippi, and a lot of awesome Mexican restaurants, mostly mom&pop.


 
We do too here in SoCal, the best tacos I've ever had are from the tiny little mom and pop places.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 8, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> We do too here in SoCal, the best tacos I've ever had are from the tiny little mom and pop places.



And also from street vendors and taco trucks at 3am....


----------



## CraigC (Apr 8, 2015)

PPOP,
That is an excellent recipe! Copied and filed in our CB. You have inspired me to try Tacos al Carbon and Tacos al Pastor. Got the cochinita pibil down.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 9, 2015)

CraigC said:


> PPOP,
> That is an excellent recipe! Copied and filed in our CB. You have inspired me to try Tacos al Carbon and Tacos al Pastor. Got the cochinita pibil down.



Thank you! The recipe is simple but very good. 

I will be trying Tacos al Pastor soon. I have a new trompo and will take it for a test drive soon.


----------

